# Oem hid headlamps



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

Has any of you replaced their standard Halogen Headlamp assembly to the HID Headlamp assembly that only comes in the SEL model? Was just wondering if you had to have the dealership change any settings on the computer?


----------



## rmarra (Mar 30, 2005)

I inquired about this and was told flat out - the wiring does not support HID and so if you put the HIDs in you'll void you warranty.


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

I asked the same question. HID does not require anymore power to the ballast. To give backround on this issue. I work in aviation and called one of our engineers who designed the kit for retrofit in our aircraft. The power wires to the ballast do not - DO NOT- change the wire size. The only thing that does change is the ends to the ballast (the positive and negative wire ends). 
The dealer is correct if you change the wiring and put in an HID system it will void your warranty. If you research on the forum you will see options for a plug and play so to speak system. This can be removed for a trip to the dealer and you will have the much needed and improved lighting.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

I think the biggest change to worry about in wiring is that on the hid lights, the drl's use the high beams. In the halogen, the drl's are the main lights.

This would have to be corrected as the hids can not run on half power.


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

Agree you need to put the HID's in the low beam lights not bright. And the 55w kit is needed for the computer to have a sustained load to carry. The 35w kit will cause issues.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Sawdust said:


> I think the biggest change to worry about in wiring is that on the hid lights, the drl's use the high beams. In the halogen, the drl's are the main lights.
> 
> This would have to be corrected as the hids can not run on half power.


A relay will fix that issue.

But for those that are planning on dropping in a "kit". Don't even think about it. Those halogen headlights aren't exactly the most efficient lamps already. Put HIDs in them and you're asking for trouble.

Since this thread is talking about dropping in the OEM HIDs I'll reiterate my first comment - wire up with a relay and bypass the worry of low voltage. :thumbup:


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

is the harness the same for the Halogen and the HID assemblies ?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

redzone98 said:


> is the harness the same for the Halogen and the HID assemblies ?


If you're asking me, I'll only speculate that they are different. They always have been (comparing US-spec to US-spec). Even B5.5 halogen US Passat was much different than the B5.5 W8 (US spec, OEM HIDs).

So, my guess is they have to be different - but not by much. That is, if you're comparing the actual PINS in the harness...and not the gauge or length of wire in the wire loom...that's an entirely different issue that I've got no knowledge on - again just speculation.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

So did anyone do the OEM swap or not....?

I already did HID drop in's to the factory assembly, and it works fine. Better light color, but I would still like to eventually step up to the full blown OEM HID.


----------

